# Nail Heads



## Hiz & Herz (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

So I have this house that I'm painting and now they want us to paint the nail heads on the exterior trim and facia throughout;
This house is 3 stories 1200sq'/level, 29 windows plus 1 3car garage and 1 single both with lofts and more windows.
Galvinized nail heads some flush some inbetted.
Color cream.
How would you tackle this job?
How would you charge it out?
What would you use to cover the nail heads?

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

paint the nail heads only


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiz & Herz said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> So I have this house that I'm painting and now they want us to paint the nail heads on the exterior trim and facia throughout;
> This house is 3 stories 1200sq'/level, 29 windows plus 1 3car garage and 1 single both with lofts and more windows.
> ...


I would paint all the exterior trim and charge accordingly. I do not see any significant savings by just painting the nail heads. If you are not familiar with bidding three story buildings keep in mind getting up and down is going to use up most of your time. charge with that in mind. Fill the embedded nail heads and use a primer recommended by your local paint store for galvanized nails. If possible I would use a man lift I have an old utility truck that I use on exteriors. 

Good luck,
Jim


----------



## Hiz & Herz (Oct 25, 2007)

As odd as it sounds....they only want me to paint the nails heads...the siding is wood that has been custom sprayed looks great except for all the nail heads.
I was thinking maybe colored silicone, i think i could find a very close match;
would you do something like that?
We don't do exteriors but they thought they would ask us since we are painting the house. I'm don't really want to repaint it as it has been custom sprayed.
Thanks for the ends up on how much ladder time there would be involved and there is no way we could use a lift, its a mud pit!


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, I can't believe any Pro:whistling would consider using silicone for this application. What about the next painter that has to paint the house?
Use any good exterior filler, sand and paint.:w00t:


----------



## mrpaintguy (Feb 19, 2008)

I would politely decline the invitation to paint the nailheads and move on to what you specialize in


----------



## tunaka sarole (Mar 16, 2008)

Getting past a mud pit to cover nailholes 3 stories up doesn't sound fun.

I was going to say somthing about nailheads likely needing paint because of rot underneath, but I missed the flush/embeded line.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiz & Herz said:


> As odd as it sounds....they only want me to paint the nails heads...the siding is wood that has been custom sprayed looks great except for all the nail heads.
> I was thinking maybe colored silicone, i think i could find a very close match;
> would you do something like that?
> We don't do exteriors but they thought they would ask us since we are painting the house. I'm don't really want to repaint it as it has been custom sprayed.
> Thanks for the ends up on how much ladder time there would be involved and there is no way we could use a lift, its a mud pit!


Walk away. This is not going to look like a nice custom sprayed job by the time you touch up all the nails unless you are only talking a few nails here. I am picturing a lot of nails. *DO NOT USE SILICONE*

Jim


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I can understand pre-painting the siding, I've been on big apt projects done this way, & did it myself on my current stucatto home 20 year s ago. I'd make a round sponge tool, & use the same paint as on the siding. That way you'll minimize paint past the nail head, & still get a wet coat on the nail head. It'll work!
Joe


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

Limit your liability by asking for the original paint from the trim suplier. If it looks bad ... the suplier gets the bill to repaint. Specify something like that in your contract.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Paint is notorius for peeling from galvanized.

Paint manufacturers make claims they have products that work on galvanized, But I would be very skeptical about this. There is so often the fall-back of incorrect preparation. And have seen those that simply don't stick.

Is it hot dipped or plated? Is it oxidized from weather exposure?

But, if you get the right product - do this. Make a circular cutout son a thin sheet of rigid cardboard (several while you are at it) that are slightly larger than the head size for a spray template. Maybe a couple sizes. _Embedded ones might go better stabbing an artist tool through the hole. 

If you choose to loosen or tighten the heads be sure to turn with plastic coated tips afterward (phillips/hex or what have you) since the finish will tear off._


----------

